# Letters of recommendation?



## AnnBrown (May 16, 2009)

I'm getting ready to take my exam in June. I've heard before that I will need 2 letters of recommendation but it wasn't explained in detail. Is this something I need before taking the exam or after? Please help! And also if I do pass, what should I expect? I've read on this forum that you are supposed to receive a packet from AAPC.


----------



## sugargirl (May 16, 2009)

*letters*

You need to get 2 letters from co-workers stating they have observed your coding skills.  I got 1 from the PA in our office and one from a girl that work's with me.  Just a short statement about the books you use and what you code. I would get them turned in before the exam, that way you will not have an A after CPC, job prospects will be better! Once you pass you will receive your certificate.  Good Luck!!


----------



## cheermom68 (May 18, 2009)

*letters*

Make sure the letters are on company letterhead and address how long you have been coding and what type of coding you do.  This will save you alot of time and aggravation.


----------

